# Need Help Identifying A Model To Upgrade To



## wtexascamper (Aug 28, 2013)

I currently have a 26RS model and really like it but the wife is interested in upgrading.

What I'm looking for:
1) Model with rear queen slide preferred but enclosed master is ok
2) prefer a fifth wheel but tongue pull is ok.
3) side slide also so there's more open feel.
4) prefer a model a few years old
5) prefer a model with quad bunks


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

That's an easy one, 301BQ!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

X2 on the 301BQ. That's the model my DW and I are planning to get next year sometime....after selling our current Outback.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jayco EAGLE SUPER LITE 31.5FBHS FRONT QUAD BUNK HOUSE DOUBLE SLIDE FIFTH WHEEL

They don't make it anymore but here's a link to a used 2012.

http://www.terrytownrv.com/cf/shopmast/productdetailp.cfm?productid=77


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

301BQ.....Simply the Best!!


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

we bought our 301Bq after much time and researching master BR layouts. The best!


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

X3 on the 301BQ. Bunks are always full of grand kids & sofa bed is always used. No regrets, would buy again?


----------

